

iTunes is now basically illegal in the UK - nns
http://www.macworld.com/article/2960458/legal/itunes-is-now-basically-illegal-in-the-uk-and-not-because-its-terrible.html

======
stephengillie
This seems kinda crazy. Is the recording industry lobby so powerful that they
made this happen? Was there anything else that directly preceded this law
change?

The article makes it sound retroactive as well. Is it possible the UK will
round up numerous people with large collections for prosecution?

~~~
bumblebeard
This isn't actually a new law but the overturning of a new law passed last
year that explicitly legalized these things. The law now is as it was when
iTunes was originally introduced.

Story about the passage of the now-overturned law:
[https://torrentfreak.com/uk-government-legalizes-cd-
ripping-...](https://torrentfreak.com/uk-government-legalizes-cd-ripping-
cloud-backups-today-141001/)

